
RIM's Playbook may be in trouble - alexknight
http://alexknight.net/blog/2010/12/28/rims-playbook-may-be-in-trouble.html
======
dshankar
Removing Flash support ought to save an hour or two in battery life.

~~~
alexknight
It's too early to tell without a lot of details what their issues are (if the
rumour is true). I do have to agree with you that Flash is going to be a
problem. Adobe still can't get their act together with their implementation
for Android. Should be interesting to see some benchmarks of the Playbook with
flash enabled vs disabled to see how well it does.

